# Strange carp



## allbraid

Any Carp master out there that might know a name for this type of carp? Caught today Jan 9th 2013 central Ohio river on a spoon, I have caught alot of carp over the years but nothing like this, thanks in advance.


----------



## fishinnick

It's just a regular common carp(at least that's what I think), but it is deformed and something happened genetically.


----------



## Salmonid

Ill second what Fishinnick said definately a common carp.

Salmonid


----------



## TimJC

It is a common carp, or more precisely it is a butterfly carp. The long fins are are a very rare trait to see in wild carp populations.

It may have a butterfly koi somewhere in its lineage, which would explain why it has the longer fins. When koi (ornamental common carp) are introduced with wild carp the brilliant colors are lost in this cross breeding, but other, less obvious, ornamental characteristics will carry on.

Congratulations on the capture. I can only recall catching one carp like this in a decade of carp fishing.


----------



## Vince™

Congrats on the catch! A very rare one indeed.


----------



## allbraid

Thanks for the replys and info, it is always amazing to me how each winter I catch carp on lures. I hooked one that same day that had to be around 25# but could not get him out of the water before he pulled loose, he also hit a spoon on a steady retrieve.


----------



## CoolWater

Great info Tim, seems like you nailed what it is.

I just wanted to add that I think that is a very cool catch and something rough fisherman would really envy. I've seen photos here and there but never encountered one... thanks for sharing.


----------



## Garyoutlaw77

I cought a smaller one in front of COSI a few years ago but that fish looked more silver/white but had the butterfly fins - Way cool Fish


----------



## oldstinkyguy

I caught this guy out of the Little Miami last year. Looked exactly like any other common carp up close except for the color. And it was a carp not koi. I'm claiming the world record goldfish on six pound test....


----------



## Vince™

A Koi is a domesticated ornamental common carp, which is what you have there. Common Carp/Koi (Cyprinus carpio) are a different species than goldfish (Carassius auratus)

A very nice catch indeed!


----------



## allbraid

That orange carp is amazing! Thanks for sharing the pic. I saw a carp years ago on Alum creek south of Columbus that had a patch of bright orange on its side, but I have never seen anything like that. Very cool indeed.


----------

